# New To Me...



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I saw this for sale on the other side :huh: and thought it was a good deal.










I'd seen the Titus SMF clone theories thread and a couple of threads in the sales forum, so I think I got a good deal - anyway, I sort of assumed this one had passed through the hands of a couple of the usual suspects here - but now I'm not so sure.

Does anyone recognise this as being one of theirs previously? Anyone want to own up having had their fingerprints on it?

To me, it looks as if the dial has been re-lumed - especially when compared to the hands... I recall someone mentioning something about a re-lumed dial.

It's in pretty good nick, all things considered. I can now see it needs a little toothbrush wash & brushup. (Thanks macro :huh: )

The engraving on the back - especially "Geneve" is somewhat amateurish










and what were they thinking when they 'attacked' the crown 










To add my twopenneth to the earlier debate - it certainly looks (and feels) if the crown was some base metal (brass?) which has then been coated/plated. The removal of the original logo went too far revealing the base metal.

*BUT* all that is nitpicking 

It's got the look...

...and it HUMS :tongue2: !


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> I saw this for sale on the other side :huh: and thought it was a good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certainly a looker & if it smells who cares! :lol:

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Omega logo in the centre of the crystal Steve? :huh:

I really don't get the crown thing, not just on yours but all these ex-Omega Titus watches...I would have expected these crowns to be made of stainless steel, and then filing of the logo would not have been such a big deal. So I guess this is chrome-on-brass... :huh: Are the ones on the Omega branded watches chrome-on-brass?

Nice watch...and considerably cheaper than the Omega version, I'll bet.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

No logo as far as I can see thru a budget loupe  so presumably the crystal has been changed at some date.

I could also see that the dial has been re-lumed as I suspected. The dial looks really good, even 'new' (to my eyes) but why re-do the lume on a new or re-dial :huh: .

Anyway whilst having a look - I noticed the electric zigzag on the end of the seconds hand which I hadn't seen before, which I love... I'm really not that observant...

Yup, cheaper than the Omega version undoubtedly and cheaper than the ones which have been advertised here... but the above might be the reason for that if it isn't quite as original ???


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Wouldn't be logo on the mineral crystals..only on the hesalite ( plastic ones ).

As for the crown...i agree with Paul..would Omega have really used plating....now who's going to rub down their Omega crown???

That apart..great watches these.....good catch...afterall everybody should own a ' Hummer '

Keith


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, I am convinced these are rebadged Omega SMF300s, I cant find that topic that Foz and Jon were debating the point now though......


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Do you mean this one?

Thread

I read it through, and the links, a couple of times before I pulled the trigger.

I love knowing the heritage of a watch... adds something for me. It's not actually important to me if it is actually a re-badged omega, nearly as good as an omega or a poor man's omega.

It is the possibilities, the theories, the debate which is interesting... and the fact that no-one is likely to ever know, either the whole story, nor the definitive answer.

Plus, as a watch, it's not half bad!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats the one, cheers Steve 

Great watches.......


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Well, I am convinced these are rebadged Omega SMF300s, I cant find that topic that Foz and Jon were debating the point now though......


Me too ..they definately are....no doubt in my mind...reckon Omega just stop them using certain parts...the crowns off these fit many other stems...ie 120 auto's etc,,so Omega probably kept them....still can't figure out why they let them use signed cases and crystals on some of the other models though...must have been an oversight i suppose..


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

not much I can add thats not already been said...


----------

